# Rider Level



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh. I almost forgot. I ride western. I don't know if it will make a difference, but I thought I should tell ya'll that anyway.

Sorry for the spelling issue in the title. I didn't look at it before I posted it. I obviously hit the keys in the wrong order. Lol.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm really not into the whole "Beginner, intermediate, advanced..." rider crap. I've never seen a written definition for these descriptions so I have no clue what makes you an "advanced" rider. 

Where I ride, no one looks at you and says "Oh wow... She's such an _advanced_ rider..." Or "Oh my gosh.. What a _beginner_!" I don't know. You just never hear it. Ever. Maybe it's a show thing. If it is, I wouldn't know because I don't show. I just ride, which sounds like what you're doing. Maybe I'm the only one who doesn't really care much to be put into a level. If you can ride the horse you have, and ride him well. If you can handle him and what he throws at you, then you should be proud of yourself. I wouldn't get too caught up in levels.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to ask. Why do your parents feel that you're only a beginner?


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I honestly think the only way for people on the internet to judge the "level" of riding you are at is to watch a video of you riding where they can judge your seat, posture, position, hands and balance.

I think that's really the only gauge of "levels" that I can think of once you have the basics and gaits down and are able to master the art of "staying on."


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask. Why do your parents feel that you're only a beginner?


They just think that they are better than me, even though they havent had any lessons and have only been riding for about 2-3 years. They don't really know much about riding. It shows in their position and control of horses. In actuality, I have probably done more with horses than both of them combined.


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

Deerly said:


> I honestly think the only way for people on the internet to judge the "level" of riding you are at is to watch a video of you riding where they can judge your seat, posture, position, hands and balance.
> 
> I think that's really the only gauge of "levels" that I can think of once you have the basics and gaits down and are able to master the art of "staying on."


I will try to get some video the next time I ride. I have no idea when that will be though, because it has really been too hot to ride recently.


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> I'm really not into the whole "Beginner, intermediate, advanced..." rider crap. I've never seen a written definition for these descriptions so I have no clue what makes you an "advanced" rider.
> 
> Where I ride, no one looks at you and says "Oh wow... She's such an _advanced_ rider..." Or "Oh my gosh.. What a _beginner_!" I don't know. You just never hear it. Ever. Maybe it's a show thing. If it is, I wouldn't know because I don't show. I just ride, which sounds like what you're doing. Maybe I'm the only one who doesn't really care much to be put into a level. If you can ride the horse you have, and ride him well. If you can handle him and what he throws at you, then you should be proud of yourself. I wouldn't get too caught up in levels.


The reason I want to know is because I might be horse shopping soon. My parents are selling my horse because he is mean to the rest of our herd.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

In my humble opinion, anyone who asks what rider level they are is a beginner who wants an ego boost. This may not always be the case, but from all the cases I have seen, it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

Sunny said:


> In my humble opinion, anyone who asks what rider level they are is a beginner who wants an ego boost. This may not always be the case, but from all the cases I have seen, it is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is not what I want at all. I am just curious so I can know what kind of horses to look for. I don't want to look at a horse that doesn't suit my level of riding. I know I will end up getting hurt if that happens.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I just recommend trying multiple horses of different levels and seeing what you feel the most comfortable riding. Try riding lesson horses in all of the catergories(beginner, advanced, intermediate) and see what suits you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I also think that if you have to ask you are probably a beginner, but for different reasons than Sunny: I think that as you progress and get more experience, you become more aware of your riding ability and what is lacking. You become more informed and search for answers to questions that you never thought of before. As a beginner, you don't even know what you don't know.

Doesn't mean that you shouldn't ask though and don't take my statement as being rude as I don't intend it that way! They say that the only stupid question is the one that wasn't asked.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

riding ability is not just based on what you know how to do, but how well you can do it.


----------



## FancyPants (Jul 28, 2010)

It is hard to judge without actually watching you ride, but if you can handle all those misbehaviors you are probably better than your parents think. 
I work at a riding school and we have beginner, novice 1, novice 2 and intermediate before specializing with jumping or pleasure riding or barrel racing. It all just depends on what you can handle and how well you handle it. It sounds to me that you would be in our intermediate classes.  
P.S. 6 years is a while and you are probably getting pretty good. :]


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

SilverSpur said:


> riding ability is not just based on what you know how to do, but how well you can do it.


Good point. I think most people judge riding ability on what all you can do, not how well you can do it. I never really thought of it that way. :think:

Me personally: I think I am either an Advanced Beginner or Intermediate. I guess I will just have to try out some different horses and find out for myself.
I have to break a horse soon anyway. I will be doing it either this fall or next spring. I could use some advice on that, too. :lol:


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

SilverSpur said:


> riding ability is not just based on what you know how to do, but how well you can do it.


^ This  

The way that you put down your parents and seem to be in a ... strutting contest with each other makes me think that everyone has a lot to learn in order to be more comfortable with their own abilities. 

You don't need to try to show off or out do others in order to be a good rider.


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

Deerly said:


> ^ This
> 
> The way that you put down your parents and seem to be in a ... strutting contest with each other makes me think that everyone has a lot to learn in order to be more comfortable with their own abilities.
> 
> You don't need to try to show off or out do others in order to be a good rider.


I don't really put them down. It just bugs me that they constantly put me down even though I have more experience than them. They have been riding for 2 years each and I have been riding for 6 years. I help them and teach them as much as I can and know. They are getting alot better. There are alot of things my mom and dad can teach me about rehabilitating (sp?) horses, since they have helped with a local rescue for the past 2 years. We also ran our own rescue within that time-frame. I had to help with that alot... It was kind of heartbreaking at times though. 

My dad just bought a new horse that seems perfect for him. My mom has a horse that is perfect for her, too. I just need a horse that is perfect for me. We have a horse that I could ride, but he pushes our other horses around too much (just needs another horse to put him in his place) and absolutely hates me. He can do roping, barrel racing, and ranch/cattle work. He is also for sale... :wink:

Reading some of these posts has made me realize that it isn't about how good other people think I am. All that matters is that I'm happy with where I'm at now, learn from my mistakes, see what I can improve, and how good I think I am.

I could use some advice on breaking horses though. :lol: I have to help break my mom's Gypsy Vanner gelding sometime soon. I will be working on that either this fall or next spring/summer.


----------



## Tylerloveshorses (Jul 20, 2010)

Sunny said:


> In my humble opinion, anyone who asks what rider level they are is a beginner who wants an ego boost. This may not always be the case, but from all the cases I have seen, it is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree... Most def. :$
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

My only suggestion is when looking for horses, always play down your abilities. There is no point saying 'oh I'm an intermediate level rider' because you THINK you're good, because it will just end in tears when you buy a horse that is too advanced for you. 
You can't put a label on your 'level' of riding. I don't know why it seems to be the 'flavour of the month' on the forum at the moment, there seem to be multiple 'what level rider am I?' threads, which all get basically the same answer - 'we can't put a specific label on you'


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

You should get a video then everyone on the site can judge from that . Although you could get a coach out that could make better judgement !


----------

